# Help with planer identification and manual



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Can anybody id this machine? There is a faded tag on the front from which I've gotten some info. A web search hasn't done me much good.National Industrial Tools
Model IP-15 (15” Planer)
Product Number 190415
Serial # 40640​It works but the thickness of the result is greater on one edge than the other. I assume there must be a way to adjust that but... 

Also, I'm unsure what the knob is on the right. You can push it in and out as if to engage/disengage some function. I've only run it in the "out" position, and am scared to do otherwise.

I guess it is ID'd well enough above but I am looking for help with it. A manual would be amazing! 

Thanks, all!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not the person to ask, but I may recall seeing that machine with the delta name on it once.


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

It well may be an overseas copy.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Similar one on EBay, this one states Northwood International Machinery.

Perhaps the seller may have a manual.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-Auto-Planer-by-Northwood-International-Machinery-/360577931985


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like they are still around. Maybe they can lead you to a manual. http://www.wttool.com/index/page/product/product_id/15063/name/15+Auto+Feed+Wood+Planer+WT


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the knob on right adjusts the speed of rollers. Mine-delta is only supposed to be shifted while running.


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

>Dave Paine: Great lead! But I asked and the seller has no manual. :-(
>Joeb41 I ran across this same ad. I talked to them and they sent me a pdf photocopied manual. The print was barely readable and the pictures were worthless. I may ask for a redo on that. 
>Mike1950 In the manual referenced above I learned that that knob cuts the infeed and outfeed powered rollers in or out. I'm not clear as to why one would want to change that setting though.
Basically, I am trying to figure out how to get the unit to cut an even thickness from one edge of a board to the other. I also am going to have to figure out how to set and adjust knives, as these look like they need to be sharpened...
Thanks, guys! I appreciate this forum!!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

ChuckBarnett said:


> Basically, I am trying to figure out how to get the unit to cut an even thickness from one edge of a board to the other. I also am going to have to figure out how to set and adjust knives, as these look like they need to be sharpened...



It may be that the knives are installed incorrectly.

I would remove/sharpen/replace them before trying anything else. :smile:


----------



## Davi2dar (Aug 21, 2017)

This exact same planer was left behind by the previous owners of my house. I was wondering if you had any luck locating a manual? If so could you please point me in the right direction?


----------



## Sethyzf250f (Sep 5, 2021)

ChuckBarnett said:


> Can anybody id this machine? There is a faded tag on the front from which I've gotten some info. A web search hasn't done me much good.
> National Industrial Tools​Model IP-15 (15” Planer)​Product Number 190415​Serial # 40640​​It works but the thickness of the result is greater on one edge than the other. I assume there must be a way to adjust that but...
> 
> Also, I'm unsure what the knob is on the right. You can push it in and out as if to engage/disengage some function. I've only run it in the "out" position, and am scared to do otherwise.
> ...


*Hey guys i just picked one of these upas well it appeares its made by transpower and in taiwan i paid 200 bucks for it hope it was worth it ill send u a picture
*


----------



## Sethyzf250f (Sep 5, 2021)

Sethyzf250f said:


> *Hey guys i just picked one of these upas well it appeares its made by transpower and in taiwan i paid 200 bucks for it hope it was worth it ill send u a picture*





ChuckBarnett said:


> Can anybody id this machine? There is a faded tag on the front from which I've gotten some info. A web search hasn't done me much good.
> National Industrial Tools​Model IP-15 (15” Planer)​Product Number 190415​Serial # 40640​​It works but the thickness of the result is greater on one edge than the other. I assume there must be a way to adjust that but...
> 
> Also, I'm unsure what the knob is on the right. You can push it in and out as if to engage/disengage some function. I've only run it in the "out" position, and am scared to do otherwise.
> ...


----------

